# Amtrak: ACS-64 model display



## seabilliau

Found some pictures of the new Amtrak American Cities Sprinter 64 at Railcolor (future Amtrak 600 series). 

From Ralcolor:
_"In 2010, Amtrak ordered seventy new electric locomotives from Siemens; the Amtram Cities Sprinter (ACS) 64. Delivery of the first unit is scheduled for the beginning of 2013. They will be used on the Nord-East Corridor (NEC) between Boston and Washington DC and run with speeds up to 125 mph. They will replace all AEM-7 (49 units) and HHP-8 (15 units) locomotives."_

P.S. I have a N scale model this in their "Vectron" colors for sale if anyone is interested.


----------

